# 2005 MK4 2.0 non turbo - Where the hell is the fuel pressure regulator????



## bybcworld (Jun 22, 2011)

I am trying to solve a hard 1st start when cold problem and went out a bought a fuel pressure regulator as a try and after taking a look at my engine I do not see the part anywhere around my engine? All I see is a very small alum connector type thing at the end of the fuel rail on the passenger side with a hose attached that seems to just go down to the floor of the car towards the fuel tank? Does this engine even have one? :banghead: 

Thx!


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

It's on the fuel rail with the vacuum line attached to it. What is your engine code? Have you checked fuel pressure? Done any other diagnostics checked for codes or is guessing just what will be the style of attempted repair here? 

What part number did you buy?


----------



## bybcworld (Jun 22, 2011)

Hey! No its not there? That is whats weird all there is is the fuel line attached to the fuel rail with a little aluminum connector? And the line goes straight from the end of the fuel rail down under the car towards the tank? I have been looking all over the net at pics and I have not been able to find one showing the set up I have? They all have FPR's at the end of the rail (like the one I bought)! 

The code is BEV (hope that is correct info) and yes I am just kind of guessing at this from info I am reading here on the forum. I already changed the CTS and that did not fix the problem.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Guessing won't get you anywhere. Go look on the car and the actual needed info.:facepalm: How were able to buy the FPR? where did you buy the FPR? Maybe they can guess and tell you where it is located on the car.


----------



## bybcworld (Jun 22, 2011)

When you say code do you mean from VAGCOM or the actual engine code? Where would I get that exactly?


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

The engine code, that tells anyone working on it , what motor it is. Generally found on the motor on a sticker on the TB cover or on the build sheet which is usually in the spare tire well. Or you can call a dealer with the VIN and they can tell you which motor is in it.


----------



## bybcworld (Jun 22, 2011)

I just went to advance auto parts and told them what I had (2005 vw jetta 2.0L MK4 body) and they gave me what looked like all of the others I saw online that others were using on 2.0's in my year. Where do I get the engine code and I will go take a look?


----------



## bybcworld (Jun 22, 2011)

OK I'll go take a look!


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

The Bently Manual can tell you how to identify which motor you have. But I am *guessing* that you don't have one.


----------



## bybcworld (Jun 22, 2011)

OK Engine code is BEV


----------



## bybcworld (Jun 22, 2011)

Here is a link to a pic of what I got http://screencast.com/t/6QCV4YIBTs which after checking with that engine code again is STILL showing as the correct FPR? 

And here is a pic of what I have on my car... http://screencast.com/t/cq5AjhAK2xNV


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

What is at the other end of fuel rail?


----------



## bybcworld (Jun 22, 2011)

a small cap covering a tire type valve (venturi valve?)


----------



## bybcworld (Jun 22, 2011)

Just did some more Google-ing with that BEV code and came up with someone saying (on Fortitude) that the fuel pressure regulator is built into the fuel filter? 

So I guess what I could do is to just press in on that small valve at the other end of the rail after it sits all night and see what kind of pressure is released eh? 

The car wont start on the first crank in the morning but starts fine on the second and runs and starts perfect the rest of the time.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

The part manual show's it on the rail, but pics of the rail don't show it. I dunno where VW moved it to, maybe a Bently Manual for this car would show it, and I don't have this car and thus don't have the manual. GL


----------



## bybcworld (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks man! What do you think about my idea above?


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

How is squirting fuel all over going to tell you what the actual Fuel Pressure is? That valve is there for a fuel pressure gauge to hook up to. They are cheap at Harbor Freight, but without the Bently Manual, you have no idea what the spec is. Seems your problem is not the FPR as much as it might be a check valve to maintain fuel pressure while the car sits overnight.


----------



## bybcworld (Jun 22, 2011)

OK I just thought it might let me know if there was good or bad pressure after it sat but yeah I see your point. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

BEV and BBW use a different fuel system than earlier 2.0's. The regulator is built into the fuel filter, and there is no return line from the rail. The schraeder valve (yes, it's the same design as a tire valve) on the end of the BEV fuel rail is for attaching a gauge to diagnose fuel pressure. Don't just push it in, all you're going to do is spray fuel everywhere, it won't tell you anything. 

AEG/AVH use return fuel systems, with a vacuum regulator on the fuel rail. That's the part you got, and it won't work on your BEV engine. 

This does beg the question though...What type of problem are you having that you want to replace the regulator?


----------



## bybcworld (Jun 22, 2011)

Well... It does not start on the first try in the morning but it starts fine on the second try and then starts fine and runs fine all day so after doing some research here on the forum a couple guys said they had that problem and it was the FPR. So being that it was a pretty cheap part and was an easy job (when I thought it was located on the end of the fuel rail) I figured what the hell? 

I already replaced the Coolant Temp Sensor and that did not do the trick.


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Put a mechanical fuel pressure gauge on it and see what you've got on a cold start first thing in the morning.


----------



## bybcworld (Jun 22, 2011)

OK will do! The theory was that it was bleeding off over night I guess.


----------



## onewiper (Aug 29, 2002)

Even if your system is bleeding off overnight your fuel pump will pressurize your system almost instantly when you turn on your key, pressure regulator will not solve that problem. Are cranking you engine over enough on the first try or are you giving up because the engine doesn't fire on the first rotation. Maybe you just need a good tuneup.


----------



## onewiper (Aug 29, 2002)

Edit....Are you cranking your engine.....


----------



## bybcworld (Jun 22, 2011)

Ya I get in... turn on the key (wait till the fuel pump stops) and then crank her over and it just cranks but does not fire. I then turn off the key, do it again and she fires up and runs perfect? Only does it in the morning after sitting all night. 

Now... I should add something here... I just bought this car 2 months ago from a reputable dealer and she fired up like clockwork on the 1st crank every morning UNTIL... I added a small bottle of Lucas Injector Cleaner to a full tank of gas. Its been doing it since then and I have run at least 5 full tanks through (no Lucas) since then. 

I did pull a plug and they do look like the original NGK's and did look like they were worn but not black or anything. 

It bugs me I want it to start on the 1st crank like a fuel injected car is supposed to and like she did when I bought her!


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

CEL on? Any codes stored, even if no CEL? 

EDIT: It can't hurt to change the fuel filter anyway and see what happens. It's a cheap part and pretty easy to do.


----------



## bybcworld (Jun 22, 2011)

Nope no CEL on. Im going to get Vagcom and see what comes up and will post here. :thumbup:


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

bybcworld said:


> Nope no CEL on. Im going to get Vagcom and see what comes up and will post here. :thumbup:


 I just edited my post after rethinking. A fuel filter (with regulator) is cheap and easy to do, no harm in throwing a new filter at the car and seeing what happens.


----------



## bybcworld (Jun 22, 2011)

OK Thanks! I am going to do a tune up this weekend (man those NGK plugs are expensive!) and I will include a new fuel filter/regulator in that job. Someone else was saying that the FPR is inside the tank? Is that correct?


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

bybcworld said:


> OK Thanks! I am going to do a tune up this weekend (man those NGK plugs are expensive!) and I will include a new fuel filter/regulator in that job. Someone else was saying that the FPR is inside the tank? Is that correct?


 Nope, it's in the filter. Make sure you get the right filter for your application (part #1J0 201 051B), don't let the guy at AutoZone sell you the wrong filter. 

Your filter has two fittings on one side and one on the other. It's not a straight "in-and-out" filter. 

Instead of running all the fuel to the regulator in the rail, and then back to the tank, they built the regulator into the filter. The filter has an inlet, an outlet, and a return line on it.


----------



## bybcworld (Jun 22, 2011)

Gotchya! :thumbup:


----------



## bybcworld (Jun 22, 2011)

So this morning I get in and the car starts up perfectly on the first try!?!? I am going to change the plugs and clean the throttle body tomorrow I think.


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

bybcworld said:


> So this morning I get in and the car starts up perfectly on the first try!?!? I am going to change the plugs and clean the throttle body tomorrow I think.


After you clean the throttle body, it MUST be adapted with VCDS. Don't do anything with the throttle body if you don't have access to VCDS.


----------



## bybcworld (Jun 22, 2011)

I removed it and totally cleaned it (was pretty gunked up) and re installed it yesterday and did the so called "chicken dance" and the car is running like a new car! 

But... I did order VCDS today and will perform a TB Adaption when it arrives in the next day or so! 

I also replaced the plugs which were pretty fried I thought! 

After reading more about the chicken dance I decided that there really IS NOT any TB Adaption being done when that is performed and VCDS must be used! 

Plus... I want to see what codes I may have AND I want to set my 01m to sport mode! :laugh:


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

chicken dance?


----------



## bybcworld (Jun 22, 2011)

Open hood...remove battery cable... wait 15 min... replace battery cable...get in car... leave drivers door open... turn key to on position and push pedal to floor for 15 seconds... turn key off while pedal is to floor... turn key to on again wait 5 minutes (don't touch pedal) while TB whirs and then stops... turn key off... close hood... get in close door... start car. 

There was a thread about how that MAY??? do a TB alignment after removal and then re install so since I did not have a VCDS set up I tried it. 

VCDS should hopefully arrive today so I can do it correctly!


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

That's a new one to me. Sounds like somebody combined a nice hit of crack with a dash of wishful thinking :laugh:


----------



## bybcworld (Jun 22, 2011)

Ill see if I can find the thread to show ya! Its pretty interesting!


----------



## bybcworld (Jun 22, 2011)

So I did my TB alignment with the new VCDS (I love that thing man!) so we will see what happens in the morning when I go to start her up. I ran a full scan first and I did not have one single fault code (see below). 

BTW here is the link to that chicken dance thread I was talking about... 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...o-do-throttle-body-adaptation-without-vag-com

You most definitely can see and hear the alignment being done when you use Vagcom like your supposed to! Its awesome! Worth every penny! 

Thursday,05,July,2012,19:20:50:21345
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.3 (x64)
Data version: 20120401



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 9M - VW Jetta IV
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 22 29 35 36 37 39 46 47 55 56 57
75 76

VIN: 3VWSK69M45M017963 Mileage: 113980km/70823miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06A-906-032-BEV2.clb
Part No: 06A 906 032 RE
Component: 2L A4 AT4 G 6381 
Coding: 00003
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: 72E52D593EB4009
3VWSK69M45M017963 VWZ7Z0D9667838

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 01M-927-733.lbl
Part No: 01M 927 733 MR
Component: AG4 Getriebe 01M 5077 
Coding: 00000
Shop #: WSC 00000 
VCID: 8C19D3A1BC50F69

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1C0-907-37x-ABS.lbl
Part No: 1C0 907 379 L
Component: ABS FRONT MK60 0101 
Coding: 0004097
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 336BE85D512E491

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 6Q0-909-605-VW5.lbl
Part No: 1C0 909 605 F
Component: 04 AIRBAG VW61 0202 0003 
Coding: 12340
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: 27530C0DC5F6351

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1J0-920-xx5-17.lbl
Part No: 1J5 920 906 K
Component: KOMBI+WEGFAHRSP VDO V55 
Coding: 15232
Shop #: WSC 00000 
VCID: 356FD6450F5A571
3VWSK69M45M017963 VWZ7Z0D9667838

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway KCAN 0001 
Coding: 00006
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: F0E1A751B0B8B29

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1C0-959-799.lbl
Part No: 1C0 959 799 C
Component: 1H Komfortgerát HLO 0004 
Coding: 00258
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: 3773DC4D1556A51

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1C1959801A
Component: 1H Tõrsteuer.FS KLO 0202 

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1C1959802A
Component: 1H Tõrsteuer.BF KLO 0202 

Subsystem 3 - Part No: 1C0959811A
Component: 1H Tõrsteuer.HL KLO 0202 

Subsystem 4 - Part No: 1C0959812A
Component: 1H Tõrsteuer.HR KLO 0202 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 3B7-035-1xx-56.lbl
Part No: 3B7 035 180 G
Component: Radio ZSW 0016 
Coding: 00031
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: 24491B01B4C0DE9

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

No faults, all readiness set, you're good to go 

Yeah, that tool is awesome :thumbup:


----------



## bybcworld (Jun 22, 2011)

OK so I went to start the car this am and it still did the same thing (after new plugs, throttle body removed and cleaned, and vagcom TB re alignment) so I guess next will be replacing that fuel filter/regulator. 

It is running awesome though after that first cold start attempt! 

I am going to have the battery checked also to be sure it is putting out the correct power on that first cold start. 

Is it weird to enjoy/look forward to working on and trying to fix your VW??? LOL!


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

When the engine is cold (has been sitting overnight), turn the key on, DO NOT START THE ENGINE, observe ECT and IAT in measuring block 004. They should be within a couple degrees of each other, both plausible given ambient temps. If ECT is not plausible, replace that sensor.

Once at operating temp, what are the values in 01-08-032?


----------



## bybcworld (Jun 22, 2011)

OK checked these this morning. ECT was 30.0C and IAT was 30.0C 

The battery voltage was 12.2 V 

I remember reading somewhere that a good battery voltage was closer to 13 volts? 

Also (and this may just be a fluke thing) when I tried to start the car after doing these checks with the key in the on position for a few minutes it started right up on the first try ?????? :banghead:

EDIT: One thing that has been f-ed up on this car since day one that I need to repair is the alternator wire is fried at the battery end to the point of where it actually has partially melted to panel on the top of the battery. I understand this is a common problem on these cars and I was going to eventually replace that and I am wondering if that could be causing this non 1st start in any way?


----------



## AL2.0 (Feb 18, 2011)

*I need your assistance please.*



bybcworld said:


> Open hood...remove battery cable... wait 15 min... replace battery cable...get in car... leave drivers door open... turn key to on position and push pedal to floor for 15 seconds... turn key off while pedal is to floor... turn key to on again wait 5 minutes (don't touch pedal) while TB whirs and then stops... turn key off... close hood... get in close door... start car.
> 
> There was a thread about how that MAY??? do a TB alignment after removal and then re install so since I did not have a VCDS set up I tried it.
> 
> VCDS should hopefully arrive today so I can do it correctly!


Hello,

Im having fuel problem with my 2004 jetta 2.0L BEV non turbo and I think its either the fuel pressure regulator or the fuel pump. I connected fuel pressure guage and the gage goes to about 15 psi when the car wants to die. Anyway where did you purchase your VCDS? Also, anyone out there have any input about the issue I am having? The car also shuts down (stalling) when really hot but will normally turn over if you wait few seconds.

Thanks in advance?


----------

